# My First Fox!!



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Pretty excited to finally get a fox! I've been wanting to trap one for a couple years now. She's a nice furred red. 



















My daughter...  She's more into this trapping stuff than my son!


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

The last picture is priceless! Congratulations!


----------



## JUNKYARD (Jan 25, 2011)

Thats awesome congrat's.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Beautiful fox and your catch is nice too! The fur looks great. Do you put them up yourself?


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Yep, I had her skinned out before she cooled off. I'm thinking about sending her out to Moyle to have her tanned.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Thats a wall hanger for sure!

Or a mount..
Congrats on the hard work paying off

Nice edge set...

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Very nice, Congrats !

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Congratulations on your first Red Fox!!! A real beautiful Red Fox!

We all share your excitement!!! Thank you sharing this outstanding first with us.

I wish I could get my wife more interested in being a trapper. But, she is a great deer hunter, which I am very grateful for this fact.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

nice one, congrats.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Congrats on a nice red!


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Timber,
That is a very good looking Red Fox! I sure hope you send it in to Moyles, it will make a beautiful wall hanger! Looks like it was a handfull for your little future trapper!
Congrats again on a great catch, and I hope you get many more. 

Moose...


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Congrats!  I bet you found that much better smelling and easier than them coyotes


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

LOL, Yeah John - to be honest, I haven't skinned a single coyote all year. Matt's been putting those up.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Then you need to get him a winch from Harbor Freight to help him pull those things. I skin the rear legs and tail, then pul it with the winch to the front shoulders. Then I flip it around, use my giant screwdiver for the front legs, and the weight of the animal helps me from the neck on up. It's nice to customize height too.
I be that red was musky smelling and peeled like butter.


----------



## mvd (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome. Cant wait for my first fox!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## PaddyG441 (Jan 7, 2012)

Congratulation's! on trapping your first Red Fox. I can only imagine how you felt. In my belief it is one of the most exhilarating experiences one can achieve whether it be the first Fur Bearer ever trapped and/or the first animal of a new trapping season. Now is the time to jot down everything you believe you down right, carry it on your person, refresh your memory each time you make a new set & I swear your success will improve two fold. Your Daughter looks great and she looks more than ready to follow her Mother on her trap line. In todays modern lingo I guess this would be called your "SUPER HIGH". :lol:

Paddyg441


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

FREEPOP said:


> Then you need to get him a winch from Harbor Freight to help him pull those things. I skin the rear legs and tail, then pul it with the winch to the front shoulders. Then I flip it around, use my giant screwdiver for the front legs, and the weight of the animal helps me from the neck on up. It's nice to customize height too.
> I be that red was musky smelling and peeled like butter.




Yup, we have one of those. I didn't use it for the fox cause they skin so easy, but yes... for the coyotes and *****, we use our skinning machine. It's pretty slick!


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice job... Always great to see someone get their first targeted animal........Cheers Eric


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Awesome job Timber, very nice looking fox for sure. 
The last picture is priceless. Very cute.
Congrats!


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats Mrs. Doodle. Thats a really nice looking red.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice Catch!

Fox are still my favorite critter to find in the morning.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

timberdoodle528 said:


> My daughter...  She's more into this trapping stuff than my son!


Mine, too! :lol:

Congrats! They are both beauties!

John


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

A very big congrats to you there Megan! That is a very nice looking Fox. You did good.

Mike


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks everyone.

Mike, I wish I could say I was bringing it out to you! I still want a life size mount of a fox or bobcat, but just can't do it right now. There will be more


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

very pretty red right der! congrats on ur catch! yeah am sure you can hold off on mounting this one because im sure you will catch plenty more.anice wall hanger would be cool as well hang with trap used to catch him maybe. i have yet to get a k9 this year last year could not keep greys outta traps this year nada:sad: oh well. anyway sure is a nice one u got


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> I skin the rear legs and tail, then pul it with the winch to the front shoulders. Then I flip it around, *and let Scarlet take over. they smell too bad for me.*:gaga:


And nice pretty red, Megan.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Mister ED said:


> And nice pretty red, Megan.


I hope you get some more snow :evil:


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Bring it on!!


----------

